# Vetassess "face to face interview' for electrician



## NPKA (Jan 19, 2011)

My husband has just received a positive outcome from vetassess on his stage 1 paper based assessment.
Now there requiring we book a technical "face to face" assessment. We thought after stage 1, it would be the practical assessment. Has any electricians done this interview & what does it consist of? Doing a practical wouldn't have been a problem having 16 years experience but the theory/question part might be a bit difficult. Any uk/Irish sparks out there??


----------



## celticboy39 (Apr 26, 2011)

NPKA said:


> My husband has just received a positive outcome from vetassess on his stage 1 paper based assessment.
> Now there requiring we book a technical "face to face" assessment. We thought after stage 1, it would be the practical assessment. Has any electricians done this interview & what does it consist of? Doing a practical wouldn't have been a problem having 16 years experience but the theory/question part might be a bit difficult. Any uk/Irish sparks out there??


Hey there,Im not a sparks but a mechanic and i done a technical face to face interview as part of my vetassess,done it via skype in our agents office.It was brilliant jus ask you questions all about your job and once you are a sparks and ur hubby wont have a problem,i was worried sick id mess it up but it was grand he asked me a few questions i didnt know the answer to cos we dont deal wit that stuff here but it wasnt a problem,the guy doing mine was a college lecturer and he was bang on and even invited me to his house wen we got to australia,lol,tell ur hubby not to be worrying they are okIf he needs any more info send me a private mess!!


----------



## NPKA (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the reassurance, I ended up ringing vetassess in austrailia last nite & the guy told me he needed to do the 1 day practical which involves technical questions so iv just booked it for 23rd June in Belfast. Husband is under the general electrician. Iv been reading up on this that if passed you receive an OTSR. Is this what you have now? & what's happening when you arrive in Oz regards your grade A. Keen to know as all this very confusing. 
Also I'd say Wel miss out on the 1st July deadline for the old rules & have to apply on the new rules. 

Regards


----------



## celticboy39 (Apr 26, 2011)

NPKA said:


> Thanks for the reassurance, I ended up ringing vetassess in austrailia last nite & the guy told me he needed to do the 1 day practical which involves technical questions so iv just booked it for 23rd June in Belfast. Husband is under the general electrician. Iv been reading up on this that if passed you receive an OTSR. Is this what you have now? & what's happening when you arrive in Oz regards your grade A. Keen to know as all this very confusing.
> Also I'd say Wel miss out on the 1st July deadline for the old rules & have to apply on the new rules.
> 
> Regards


Glad to help and we couldn afford to wait for new points system cos we wouldn have enough points to get in,after vetassess we applied for state sponsership which we got at de end of may and our visa app was lodged on june 1st so playing de waitin game again on a CO hopefully we will be in oz by october!!


----------



## NPKA (Jan 19, 2011)

That's grt well we are just scraping through on the new points. So as long as all goes ok with the practical. My husband prefers the practical side of it as it's been a while from he's looked at the books/theory side of things. Iv been replying to your threads before I see from ur user name. Sure Wel no doubt be crossing forum paths again g'luck


----------



## rs1boy (Mar 12, 2012)

celticboy39 said:


> Hey there,Im not a sparks but a mechanic and i done a technical face to face interview as part of my vetassess,done it via skype in our agents office.It was brilliant jus ask you questions all about your job and once you are a sparks and ur hubby wont have a problem,i was worried sick id mess it up but it was grand he asked me a few questions i didnt know the answer to cos we dont deal wit that stuff here but it wasnt a problem,the guy doing mine was a college lecturer and he was bang on and even invited me to his house wen we got to australia,lol,tell ur hubby not to be worrying they are okIf he needs any more info send me a private mess!!


hi celticboy39, if you read this can you give me a bit more info on what to expect in the face to face? i've been doing the job long enough but just wanted to know what to expect and how long are you there for in the agents office? thanks!


----------



## celticboy39 (Apr 26, 2011)

Was there an hr and a half but it should only take 40 mins...the guy interviewing me was showing me around on the lab-top...so funny...but he was bang-on...only ask you questions related to your work,i few i didnt know cos they do things a little different here but he said it was ok!! I told him things we done in ireland and he was interested in them,I got a brilliant exam result from them and a fab cettificate and and now workin in adelaide as a diesel mechanic!!!


----------



## rs1boy (Mar 12, 2012)

celticboy39 said:


> Was there an hr and a half but it should only take 40 mins...the guy interviewing me was showing me around on the lab-top...so funny...but he was bang-on...only ask you questions related to your work,i few i didnt know cos they do things a little different here but he said it was ok!! I told him things we done in ireland and he was interested in them,I got a brilliant exam result from them and a fab cettificate and and now workin in adelaide as a diesel mechanic!!!


thats great,i'd love to be there! my family live in the northern suburbs of adelaide and hopefully i'll be heading there too. i used to live there but thought i was homesick and left without getting permenant citizenship. worst thing i ever did!! was the interview with someone in ireland or skyped to oz? and do you remember what sort of questions they asked you? i just want to go in there armed with the right stuff,got a lot riding on it as you know  and for some reason nobody anywhere ever tells anyone about what to expect in the interview,they just say "if you're a mechanic you'll be ok". the least helpful answer ever! thanks for replying though,hope you're enjoying the weather!


----------



## chris86 (Feb 14, 2014)

*please help*

Hi there, I have vetassess technical interview for electrician general over the phone on tuesday, I have posted on many forums but cannot find anyone that can or is willing to help. Any tips or advice on the interview by the op would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Aman singh1 (Oct 26, 2014)

celticboy39 said:


> Hey there,Im not a sparks but a mechanic and i done a technical face to face interview as part of my vetassess,done it via skype in our agents office.It was brilliant jus ask you questions all about your job and once you are a sparks and ur hubby wont have a problem,i was worried sick id mess it up but it was grand he asked me a few questions i didnt know the answer to cos we dont deal wit that stuff here but it wasnt a problem,the guy doing mine was a college lecturer and he was bang on and even invited me to his house wen we got to australia,lol,tell ur hubby not to be worrying they are okIf he needs any more info send me a private mess!!


Has anybody done the vetassess technical interview exam for CABINET MAKER for australia immigration?


----------

